
US military UAVs migrate to Linux - WestCoastJustin
http://linuxgizmos.com/u-s-military-uav-control-systems-switch-to-linux/
======
staunch
If we have flying killer robots they may as well be running software we can,
more or less, trust.

~~~
zurn
We must build Skynet so that it is impenetrable and can be absolutely
trusted...

------
leorocky
Now I wonder if the GPL license should have a "do not use for killing people"
clause in it.

~~~
lutorm
Then it would not be free... but I wonder if shooting a linux-powered missile
counts as "redistribution" under the GPL, so that you would then be forced to
give the target a copy of your software?

~~~
qbrass
They'll send you another missile with the source code just as soon as they get
your location.

------
notfoss
> Raytheon is converting the VTUAV TCS “block II” system from Sun’s aging,
> UNIX-based Solaris 8 OS to a “B2VL” version of Linux.

I wonder what this B2VL version of Linux is.

Also, it seems that USA is going full steam ahead with Linux adoption, what
with NASA switching to Debian and similar stories. I wonder if it gives
credibility to the (conspiracy) theories by some that Linux is systematically
being made weaker by government agencies.[1][2]

[1]: [https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/julian-assange-
de...](https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/julian-assange-debian-is-
owned-by-the-nsa/)

[2]: [https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2014/02/17/biography-of-a-
cy...](https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2014/02/17/biography-of-a-cypherpunk-
and-how-cryptography-affects-your-life/)

~~~
Perdition
Why would the government migrate to an OS they are making weaker?

If Linux was banned from use in critical systems that might lend credibility
to that conspiracy theory, Linux being used in sensitive systems destroys any
credibility that theory has.

~~~
dagw
If you want to go full on conspiracy, then you'd point out that perhaps all
those critical systems are running a secret NSA branch of Linux, was all the
backdoors removed and unannounced security holes patched.

------
frozenport
More like Slowaris, har har har.

------
easy_rider
Will it have Adobe Updater pre-installed?

~~~
qwerty_asdf
No, but the targeting software will include Amazon search results.

